# Strap advice: Junghans Max Bill Auto



## boclcown

I have this Max Bill incoming! I hear the straps are horrid.. any thoughts about what would be a good replacement? I'm thinking of something along the lines of what the Hamilton Intra-Matic has:


----------



## CM HUNTER

Looks like a common buffalo strap on the Hamilton. Shell cordovan like Nomos would work beautifully. Simple yet quality, just like the Junghans Max Bill.


----------



## mpalmer

I second the idea of shell cordovan. That is what I would try first on that one. It fits with the simple, functional, yet quality vibe of the watch.


----------



## boclcown

I'm waiting to see how dark the "slate grey" dial is before going for a black cordovan strap. Wish I could find a Fluco cordovan strap in sand/tan color (I can only find the blood red and black colors).

I also am having trouble finding a buffalo strap that doesn't have stitching or that isn't too thick.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Churlish

I think the cordovan strap is an excellent idea, but agree that it might be more difficult to find colours other than black and brown/dye 8.

It's a very different texture, but maybe a Nomos velour strap might work? I don't know if they come in 20mm width however.
Velour beige | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashutte.


----------



## boclcown

Ah the velour is right up my alley. If only I could find something similar for cheaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

I'd definitely try one of the Nomos straps. The black cordovan would look perfect but that velour looks good too.

I can tell you though that the Junghans looks fine in black, I tried one on a couple months ago when we were out engagement ring shopping.


----------



## Dufresne

Yep. Wore the Nomos straps on mine.


----------



## boclcown

IRBilldozer said:


> I'd definitely try one of the Nomos straps. The black cordovan would look perfect but that velour looks good too.
> 
> I can tell you though that the Junghans looks fine in black, I tried one on a couple months ago when we were out engagement ring shopping.
> 
> View attachment 1542845


Is that the grey dial junghans? It's very pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

It's more black than anything really. Unless they have a new dial color out.


----------



## Splinter Faction

Just for the record, by no means is the original strap "horrid." It is a fact that some people don't like the color, to which I would say give it a chance, but chacon a son gout. But the materials and construction are quite nice.


----------



## Nokie

When I had mine before I sold it, I put one on from this vendor, a matte brown alligator that really makes it sing.

Alligator Watch Bands by Sirtoli


----------



## nixon12

Thanks for this post. I'm ordering the normal cream no number dial with a black leather strap and would like to change the strap too. However I'm in Singapore. Any recommendations for reliable online retailers for the nomos bands? 
BTW, saw some past pictures of the automatic with a mesh band (with no date dial). Any idea if this was just an old model? For those who own a Max Bill, Any feedback on the Junghans mesh strap too?

Thanks!


----------



## aferrarini

I've an handwind model with the mesh strap and I think it complements the watch very well. The quality of the bracelet is very nice too


----------



## Ric Capucho

My Chronoscope came on a very fine mesh, in fact way too fine for my tastes; a bit too retro for anyone aged under 80 years. I quickly swapped it for a mesh with a 0.8mm polished weave and am now very happy.

But for a 35mm handwind or 38mm I'd probably go for a 5mm polished weave. Goodcheapman on Ebay has a full selection, and they're cheap a chips.

Ric


----------



## Churlish

boclcown said:


> Ah the velour is right up my alley. If only I could find something similar for cheaper


Its been a while, but if you're still interested in the velour I was doing some digging around today (planning for when I get my Max Bill :-d!) and came across this: 
Watch strap Fc-LB105 20mm brown leather velvety (velour) by FLUCO

Cheaper than the Nomos velour, 20mm, thin and flat, and looks good from the pictures! Haven't seen it in person and I have no experience with the seller.


----------



## alwaysfreewilly

Hi, 
I won't say the original Junghans straps are "horrid" but I would say that I wish Junghans straps for the maxbill can be improved further to really complete the entire package. 

If you are to wear the watch on a daily basis, I would say by the 4th or 5th month, you will start to feel the strap is not as "robust" as when new. 

And yep, second many who says go for the Nomos' shell cordovan if you like, or if you can afford or know of someone reliable, opt for a custom made strap using alligator leather to add some real class to the watch. 

Cheers.


----------



## tribe125

I must be one of the few who can find absolutely nothing wrong with the standard black strap on the Max Bill. It's unpadded, which is appropriate for the era of the design, but it's well made and there's nothing flimsy about it. It's also appropriate that it's plain. When mine wears out I'll get another from Junghans.

To my mind, the strap should go virtually unnoticed on a Max Bill.


----------



## rokoce

I own the black, hand-winding Max Bill with numbers. I exchanged the original strap on mine, because I bought it used and didn't like the feeling that the strap was sweated before by somebody else. The original strap was in a very good condition though and seemed just fine; I have it in my storage if I ever decide to sell the watch (which I don't really see much point in as it's one of my favourite pieces!).

Anyway, I cannot recommend Hirsch Merino strap much enough - it's very very soft, so comfortable to wear! I have it in plain black and it's made from sheep leather. It's a bit pricey (I paid 50$ on eBay I think), but very much worth it; it's very similar to the original strap by the looks and I think it suits the watch very well.

I also wear my Max Bill on a nato and I don't think I've seen this particular combo anywhere, but I like it very much. What do you guys think?


----------



## tribe125

It's not _wrong_, exactly... ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Nato and Max Bill is a contradiction. Just my two cents, of course.


----------



## Oblongata

Does anyone know a reliable source to buy the Mesh Max Bill Strap?

Plus, would this strap fit the Max Bill Auto?


----------



## TJWN

you could consider to fit those horse skin strap from the meister collection on the max bill, although the mb is 20mm while the mester is 21mm i think it could fit well.


----------



## rokoce

Churlish said:


> Its been a while, but if you're still interested in the velour I was doing some digging around today (planning for when I get my Max Bill :-d!) and came across this:
> Watch strap Fc-LB105 20mm brown leather velvety (velour) by FLUCO
> 
> Cheaper than the Nomos velour, 20mm, thin and flat, and looks good from the pictures! Haven't seen it in person and I have no experience with the seller.


My second apperance in this thread, except that I sold my black handwinding Max Bill and now own the white automatic (without numerals) that I always wanted. I put it on a Nomos shell cordovan and I think it's perfect. I also have a Nomos velour strap (18mm though) and this exact Fluco from Churlish's link (on another watch) and can only confirm that Nomos and Fluco velours are the same straps, except Nomos stamps their brand on the strap (and raises the price for 100%). Really nice straps though.

I tried this exact brown velour by Fluco on my Max Bill and it looked interesting, but I decided for shell cordovan in the end because it fits Bauhaus styling better in my opinion. I can take a few photos if anybody's interested for photos of either combination (velour/shell cordovan).


----------



## StufflerMike

No pic of the combo ??


----------



## Churlish

rokoce said:


> . I also have a Nomos velour strap (18mm though) and this exact Fluco from Churlish's link (on another watch) and can only confirm that Nomos and Fluco velours are the same straps, except Nomos stamps their brand on the strap (and raises the price for 100%). Really nice straps though.


Thanks for providing this information! I had previously wondered if the Fluco "velvety" was the same as the Nomos velour, as this would be parallel to what I'd heard elsewhere that Fluco cordovan straps were the source for Nomos.

I now have the Fluco "velvety" on my Max Bill and I forgot to post pictures here. It may not be the most Bauhaus combination but I like the more casual appearance. This is currently the everyday strap for my Max Bill.


----------



## Tompj

I have it on a black, unpadded lizard strap from Hirsch. Just a bit more luxurious than the original, but not too much attention grabbing.


----------



## rokoce

@Churlish: Wow, that looks stunning!

No natural lightning available here right now, but I swapped the straps for this small photo session. So there you go...
Nomos' shell cordovan:



















Fluco brown velour:


























And the vintage Omega that velour strap was taken from side by side with Max Bill+shell cordovan (I didn't put the strap on MB correctly, I fixed that later):







I may actually have to consider buying another velour strap in near future, lol.


----------



## MichaelKG

Could anyone with a 34mm model tell me the strap size? This site says 18mm: http://www.junghanswatchesusa.net/027370000-Max-Bill-Hand-Winding-_p_197.html. So I assume 18mm is the one?


----------



## rokoce

You're correct, 34mm [handwinding] - 18mm straps, 38mm [auto] - 20mm and I'm not sure about chronoscopes because I don't have one, but probably 22.

Source: had one myself and was very satisfied with Hirsch Merino replacement strap in black. A bit costy, but worth every cent.


----------



## matthew P

this thread needs more photo's.

I heard the stock black strap wasnt good but I'm pleasantly surprised.... perfectly period and adequate for occasional wear.
I suspect it wouldnt hold up well to everyday wear so i will look at other options for future reference.
Thanks for all previous info.

The NOMOS weave was impressive to me when I tried on a Ahoi last year.
Anybody got a photo of that combo.... Max Bill auto / nomos textile weave?


----------



## coogrrr94

I got a diamond calf strap for my intramatic, I like it. Here's a pic.


----------



## matthew P

MB auto on perlon


----------

